# Best time of day for Nadiring? Other tips?



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

I've got a full box and they're seriously cooking on #2. I'm going to be away for a week and want to nadir before I leave so they have the space to grow while I'm gone. I'm not sure the best time of day to do it, though. I was thinking mid-day while they're out foraging would probably be best...and that I should probably smoke them? I've had them for almost two months and go out there to twiddle around a few times a week - fill their hive top feeder or their water and peek in the windows, sit and watch them...and I haven't smoked them yet....or even really suited up except for install. I was out in a sundress and flip flops the other day, my neighbors think I'm totally nuts when they see that, but my hive seems to be pretty even tempered...

In my mind, I'd smoke them good through the entrance, have two friends lift the hive, I'd slide another box under, smoke more as needed and then get down off the roof. It seems straightforward-ish, it's just hard to find a ton of warre info out there. Am I thinking this through right? I there anything else I should know?


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Just put the new box on the top. Do it yourself, by yourself. Don't risk friends up on a roof where there is no where to run since they will not have protection. Very unwise.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

I agree with jrbbees that first-year hives tend to build well just about anywhere you give them the space to build. If you pop the top feeder off, you could prob. just replace the feeder with the box, now that your flow should be going strong...then close up & head back down without really disturbing the hive much at all...smoke 'em if it makes you feel more comfortable, or if they start acting irritated. 

Btw, good to hear your girls are doing so well for you.


----------



## Peter (Mar 28, 2009)

"fill their hive top feeder "

Why are you feeding them? They are perfectly capable of finding their own forage out there, and natural food will be much more healthy for them.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

IMO you probably do not need to smoke them if simply nadiring and honestly nadiring is so harmless that you could do it any time as long as it's not very cold and raining.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't need your friends help. Just pull the boxes one at a time and set them down on the roof. The bees won't mind. With a big hive you can end up with boxes and frames scattered all over yard. Just put them back in the order you pulled them off. 

Also definitely use smoke. Even a little keeps everyone happy. I was processing honey outside yesterday (not the preferred location) and bees came around to check it out. After I got stung and Dad got stung, we lit the smoker and left it just sitting there smoking. Everyone was friendly after that.

and a veil ... getting stung is no big deal but in the eye would be horrible. In your case it could, in addition to being permanently blinded, involve falling off a roof.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

If you are taking them down box by box then use smoke. I would also gear up. If your bees are gentle and you can lift the boxes with the top cloth on then I wouldn't light the smoker. All of my bees are very docile. Honestly if i am only going to nadir, I just suit up and do it.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

I do mine early in the morning before they start flying. I take off roof, place new box on ground next to hive. Orient new box the way its going on. Do not take ouilt box off, no need to. Lift hive off bottom board and set it down next to bottom . Clean bottom board off with small brush or broom. Put new box on and place hive on and top and your done. I usually do not smoke bees when i do this.


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

jrbbees said:


> Just put the new box on the top. Do it yourself, by yourself. Don't risk friends up on a roof where there is no where to run since they will not have protection. Very unwise.


Never said they wouldn't have protection - I have three suits. I also have a greenhouse about three feet from the hive that offers plenty of "places to run" although my girls are super chill.


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

Peter said:


> "fill their hive top feeder "
> 
> Why are you feeding them? They are perfectly capable of finding their own forage out there, and natural food will be much more healthy for them.


I've been filling it with water, they seem to ignore the water stations I've put other places.


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

No action in the bottom box yet, but I decided to nadir anyway - it's been 4 months....blog post with pics:

http://honeyintherox.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/nadiring-the-warre/


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been advocating seeding the nadired boxes this year. I had a brand new hive from a nuc swarm this year. They swarmed instead of move down. If it's possible to remove an outside comb I'd put it in the second box.


----------

